# Another Huge American Red Snapper Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*A mountain of American Red Snapper*_
In years gone by the middle of July has witnessed mountains of American Red Snapper:





Will history repeat itself? Let's go see...

Captain Bryon Holland is all excited and so are we. The Florida Fisherman ll has been bringing back 'mountains' of Red Snapper on virtually every trip. 



Captain Holland is backed by decades of experience fishing Florida Waters. 

After a fantastic hot off the grill meal, and a good rest, it's FIGHT time:

Think this young man will get into drugs? NO WAY! 'I have too many fish to catch!'





Mangrove Snapper like these will put a smile on anyone's face:



Talk about smiles:



Now there is a smile well earned:



Looks like the girls are taking us to school:





Now that's nothing to smile about:



Did you know many sharks have well over 2,000 teeth? And they know how to us them.

That calls for...



Let's go back to work.

Another young man to be proud of:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Saturday evening:

While traveling to another spot Captain Bryon's scope lights up. The Florida has not fished this spot before. 

Let's see if they are hungry.

To say they are hungry would be a gross under-statement; The American Reds are starved & ready for a fight. So are we!

Red Snapper are coming in from bow to stern. The Florida's deck is a sea of Red:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Florida Fisherman ll has completely limited-out on American Red Snapper. Everyone on board has caught their two day possession limit of 4. 



In years gone by the middle of July has witnessed mountains of American Red Snapper. Will history repeat itself? Well!



Talk about smiles! Even Captain Bryon has a BIG smile:



Check out the action packed, on the water, trip video:


----------

